# Phrag. (fischeri x Eumelia Arias)



## Drorchid (Dec 8, 2014)

This is a new secondary Phrag. kovachii cross that we made here at Orchids Limited. It is 50 % Phrag. fischeri, 25 % Phrag. kovachii and 25 % Phrag. schlimii. It basically looks like a Phrag. fischeri on steroids. I added a picture with it's grandparent Phrag. schlimii for comparison. What I like most about this hybrid, it that it is nice and compact, and the color, especially the contrasting staminodal shield with the dark pink pouch.

















Robert


----------



## eteson (Dec 8, 2014)

It is gorgeous!
It seems to me a good candidate to be backcrossed x kovachii again.


----------



## troy (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice big bloom


----------



## Secundino (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 8, 2014)

eteson said:


> It is gorgeous!
> It seems to me a good candidate to be backcrossed x kovachii again.



You were reading my mind 

And luckily we have some kovachii in bloom!

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 8, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 8, 2014)

Always as gorgeous  : size, shape and the color !!!! Jean


----------



## Denver (Dec 8, 2014)

wow! I want one (or two or three)! When will you have some available for sale?


----------



## John M (Dec 8, 2014)

That is spectacular! Robert, you've shown us some really great Phrag crosses lately. I love to see these. Congratulations for your hybridising success and thanks for posting photos of all these great crosses! I ALWAYS open your photo posts immediately!


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 8, 2014)

John M said:


> That is spectacular! Robert, you've shown us some really great Phrag crosses lately. I love to see these. Congratulations for your hybridising success and thanks for posting photos of all these great crosses! I ALWAYS open your photo posts immediately!



Thanks John!

Robert


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 8, 2014)

Very nice. I like it a lot.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice, thanks for showing the schlimii for comparison. You can name it Phrag. Purple Haze!


----------



## Markhamite (Dec 8, 2014)

Very beautiful flower. Surprised that the kovachii traits were lost so easily.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice - but as the next step, I'd breed it back to a 4N bessea to remove some of the graininess from the petal color.


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 8, 2014)

that is a very nice flower,size is great


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 8, 2014)

Fantastic! Looking forward to your next gen efforts with this one.


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 8, 2014)

tomkalina said:


> Nice - but as the next step, I'd breed it back to a 4N bessea to remove some of the graininess from the petal color.



Funny that you mention that. THE 2 crosses that I want to make with this flower, is:

#1 to cross it back onto Phrag. kovachii, to get something in-between a Phrag. Eumelia Arias and a kovachii, so it will be larger than Eumelia, hopefully be flatter in shape, and hopefully some of the purple colors of kovachii will come through (as kovachii genes will be coming from both parents).
#2 to cross it onto besseae 'Rob's Choice' 4N, to get an improved Phrag. Barbara LeAnn....

Robert


----------



## abax (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh Robert, you're such a tease! I want some of whichever crosses turn
out second best assuming you want to keep The Best...but I'd pay for The
Best without a second thought. Just beautiful!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 9, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> Funny that you mention that. THE 2 crosses that I want to make with this flower, is:
> 
> #1 to cross it back onto Phrag. kovachii, to get something in-between a Phrag. Eumelia Arias and a kovachii, so it will be larger than Eumelia, hopefully be flatter in shape, and hopefully some of the purple colors of kovachii will come through (as kovachii genes will be coming from both parents).
> #2 to cross it onto besseae 'Rob's Choice' 4N, to get an improved Phrag. Barbara LeAnn....
> ...



How long until you see the first bloom from this? 3-4 years?


----------



## Clark (Dec 9, 2014)

Nice pop!


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Nice, thanks for showing the schlimii for comparison. You can name it Phrag. Purple Haze!


Purple? Looks kind of dark pink on my screen.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 9, 2014)

'Purple Haze'? Must have Jimi Hendrix on your mind, Eric


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 9, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> How long until you see the first bloom from this? 3-4 years?



That would be correct!

We made this cross back in 2010, so it took 4 years from making the cross, to first bloom.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 9, 2014)

The Mutant said:


> Purple? Looks kind of dark pink on my screen.



Yes, it is more of a dark Pink...

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2014)

Fuscia Fizz!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2014)

Very impressive!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! Really a beautiful one!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 9, 2014)

The staminode is really cool. Grabbing from the schlimii.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! I like the colouration on that one...


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 10, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, it is more of a dark Pink...
> 
> Robert


Phew! No panicky calibration of my monitor is necessary then.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2014)

Raspberry Dream!


----------



## phraggy (Dec 10, 2014)

Don't know how I missed this thread -- a beautiful cross which I think looks better than the kovachjj hybrid used as a parent.

Ed


----------

